# So Who snowboards?? (i know off topic)



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

I was curious for thoes of you who lives where is snows, do you also snowboard?? Ive been snowboarding for about 10 years now. Im usually really excited to go out, but scince I got back into biking Im finding myself just wishing for some warm weather. Someone get me inspired to go out and tear it up. I went out last saturday and ripped some 3s off some smallish drops, none of the big jumps were built yet so I had to make due. Maybe Im sick of riding in michigan on the crappy wanna be hills. I just go ride the park every time. Is the thrill gone?? Well sorry for the blab its late, Im bored and need some inspiration.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup, snowboarding is the bomb. I love riding too. They're my 2 favorite sports.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wooo, snowboarding....going tommorow, and probably monday, and thursday night, and next saturday, and the wensday after that


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I do. I got into it two years ago, it's sick! My dad and his friends are going on a ski/boarding trip up to Salt Lake City in a few weeks, definitely looking forward to that. We went to Tahoe last year, that was the most powder I've ever been in. Such a stellar trip.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

here are some pics of my bindings


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

gotta have something to do in the winter.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I do.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yup, but I've lost the interest lately due to biking. Got a season pass already so I should probably find some way to kindle it again...


----------



## boatshow (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to, then got sick of the tiny ass hills in Michigan. It's really depressing isn't it?


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

Snowboarding: 5 years
Mountain Biking: 3 years

snowboarding is still my favorite but biking is catching up.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been boarding since '98. Used to practically move to Tahoe every winter. Since having a kid, I don't get more than a couple trips to the snow each winter now, but as soon as she's old enough to teach, we're going back at it in a major way! 
Mountain biking has thankfully picked up the slack for me, and now I'm getting into the dj's to satisfy the jumping addiction.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres a small pic of my boards. The white one is out of service due to stress cracks in the paint on the tail. I dont want to come down after a 30ft gap and have it snap. But as for a board for friends to learn on its perfect. Im an unintentional burton rider. I dont mean to keep getting burton but I always get good deals on the stuff.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Snowboardings fun, except for the fact that this dam piece of earth I live on is very flat


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ive never been snowboarding, i reeeeaaaly want to though. i dont have the money (or the mountains) to do it though


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i live for it and biking in the winter. yjem oys wakeboarding for me in the summer as its usually around 100 degrees here


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ohh man. snow boarding aight, but the new school of skiing is sooo much better. I've been skiing since i was 2 years old and I will never get sick of it. Today i did the wall, kinked rail, double kinked rail, 360's off the 2nd biggest jump in the park and a bunch of other sh!t ... I still have some respect for boarders, unless thaere posers that cant do jack sh!t and there like, im sooo good, i go SOO fast. ill race u! 

my skis: 2005 rossignol scratch fs
wanted(for bday): 2007 scratch BC, 4frnt, or the dumont

anyone watch the mens superpipe final? or shaun whit elose in slopestyle? great times


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> anyone watch the mens superpipe final? or shaun whit elose in slopestyle? great times


:lol:

I ride my Specialized BigHit in that pipe all winter long... except for right now. You don't know what you are missing.

Superpipe elim tonight, and finals tomorrow.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> ohh man. snow boarding aight, but the new school of skiing is sooo much better.


funny you would say that. I'm pretty unbiased as I have just as many friends who ski as board... and I honestly don't care. but this "new school of skiing" you refer to is nothing more than skiers riding the same terrain and copying the styles of snowboarders, who basically copy skateboarding, who.... you see what I'm saying. How does one say that the skiing is better, other than basic opinion. 
And, who would have ever thought skiers would eventually replicate those who they've hated upon since it's birth? snowboarders were the bane of existence on any resort not but 15 years ago. the lowest form of winter sport, spit upon by skiers. And today skiers who dress the same as snowboarders all think they are PUNK ROCK REBELS who are so original... yeah, c'mon... hell, plenty of fake boarders on the mt's as well. I'm glad biking hasn't seen quite the popularity explosion yet. It did at some point in the 90's, but the poser crowd was older, richer, still just as bad though... it will happen again.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

umm, r u serious? u ride ur bike in a superpipe? at a ski resort?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll snowboard occasionally, I don't have the time or money to get into it. Also being clipped in freaks me out so much, I hate it!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i saw the mens ski super pipe... killin it,,, double back flip, 1260..nuts...not to mention 20ft airs outta the pipe..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> :lol:
> 
> I ride my Specialized BigHit in that pipe all winter long... except for right now. You don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Superpipe elim tonight, and finals tomorrow.


why do you even post. Nothing of value has ever come from your trolling. not even humorous. try to throw these kids off by posting nonsense... c'mon.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> umm, r u serious? u ride ur bike in a superpipe? at a ski resort?


Yes, I am totally serious. Here it is. We ride the Xgames course all day long and finish with the pipe just about everytime.

This was after I installed the third crown on the Shiver DC. There is no wheel in there to get in the way, so I figured why not. It needs to be as stiff as possible when landing a roller at 60mph.










My loan out ride.










I can't leave out the Tanker 200! That is what this thread is about anyway. This is my weekday stick when no one is on the slopes.... It needs room to really run.




























That is no misprint. It is a 6' 6" all mountain board. It is the smackdown board of all smackdown boards.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> why do you even post. Nothing of value has ever come from your trolling. not even humorous. try to throw these kids off by posting nonsense... c'mon.


I am really not concerned about that in the slightest. If you are concerned though, you can ignore me. Now, go take a nap. You bore me.

:yawn:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> Yes, I am totally serious. Here it is. We ride the Xgames course all day long and finish with the pipe just about everytime.
> 
> This was after I installed the third crown on the Shiver DC. There is no wheel in there to get in the way, so I figured why not. It needs to be as stiff as possible when landing a roller at 60mph.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you actually posted something that makes sense here. I'm amazed. And that Shiver Triple Triple Crown is STOUT! I like that. 
the little saying on your supershredstick reminds me of engrish (badly translated english/japanese).


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> I am really not concerned about that in the slightest. If you are concerned though, you can ignore me. Now, go take a nap. You bore me.
> 
> :yawn:


c'mon, we both know you occasionally come on here and throw up some random asz crap that makes no sense to anyone and is only meant to rile someone up... I just can't believe any of your posts anymore. This is why I posted that response to you. You can't expect anyone to believe you when you randomly post up nonsense.
The fact that I bore you isn't relevant to anything...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

so uhh, snowboarding yesterday sucked.....was casing a pretty big jump all day long with about 2 hours left in the day i went for it, in a big way...much too big.

ended up clearing the landing by about 10 ft and landing to flat.

now im out for four weeks with a fractured left wrist and a heavily bruised ass. it sucks typing with one hand


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

free rider said:


> so uhh, snowboarding yesterday sucked.....was casing a pretty big jump all day long with about 2 hours left in the day i went for it, in a big way...much too big.
> 
> ended up clearing the landing by about 10 ft and landing to flat.
> 
> now im out for four weeks with a fractured left wrist and a heavily bruised ass. it sucks typing with one hand


ouch man, heal up! I've done the same thing... multiple times. First major one resulted in pins in the wrist and a concussion, maybe similar to what you did... Second major time, blew out my knee, ACL/meniscus = toast. surgery both times. go big or go home, or, go too big and get _sent_ home. sh!t sucks.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Guys, more from *here*


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Onie said:


> Guys, more from *here*


yeah, here's another I've had on my computer for awhile... tight single track might be tough...

















this one was the "snomobike" I guess... never heard of the ktrak, cool stuff though.

imagine trying to wheelie one... hhmmmmm?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Satori,

T'was cool! Thanks for sharing! At least, the guys from polar regions as well as temperate regions have plenty of options.  Where you'd get that, chum?

Ride insp¹®ed! 

Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

bitterrider said:


> Heres a small pic of my boards. The white one is out of service due to stress cracks in the paint on the tail. I dont want to come down after a 30ft gap and have it snap. But as for a board for friends to learn on its perfect. Im an unintentional burton rider. I dont mean to keep getting burton but I always get good deals on the stuff.


nice boards bitter,, i ride a Custom too.. i also had the same custom bindings you had, but i switched em out for a pair of drakes the other season.. couldnt be happier moving over to the drakes, much more responsive than the burton bindings..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Onie said:


> Satori,
> 
> T'was cool! Thanks for sharing! At least, the guys from polar regions as well as temperate regions have plenty of options.  Where you'd get that, chum?
> 
> ...


it's not mine if that is what you were assuming... and where I got the pics, I don't remember, they are from last year and I just had them on my computer saved as "snomobike" so I was assuming that was what the builders called it. Based on an SC superlight frame. I'm assuming if you google that some articles may come up... 
hey, I just googled it, plenty of info on it... but seems the manufacterers are now defunct... just a custom one off piece.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> but seems the manufacterers are now defunct... just a custom one off piece.


:thumbsup:

Well, searchin' some more photos... bike p0rn here! LoL!

Happy weekend there, Satori!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

wow, those snow bike are absolutely sickkk. can u take 'em up the lifts?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> wow, those snow bike are absolutely sickkk. can u take 'em up the lifts?


Yes. Several resorts in Colorado allow it.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

So where can you get the double ski kit for a bike or is it just some homebrew shiz??


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> So where can you get the double ski kit for a bike or is it just some homebrew shiz??


www.winterxbike.com
www.hansonbikes.com
www.summitskiboards.com
www.skiboardsonline.com
http://www.skiboards.com/skiboards/summit/custom.html


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

free rider said:


> so uhh, snowboarding yesterday sucked.....was casing a pretty big jump all day long with about 2 hours left in the day i went for it, in a big way...much too big.
> 
> ended up clearing the landing by about 10 ft and landing to flat.
> 
> now im out for four weeks with a fractured left wrist and a heavily bruised ass. it sucks typing with one hand


my season just ended yesterday, I broke my left arm when I caught an edge. I wish I could have broken it in a cooler way like that. now my cast won't even let me play video games:madman:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Tag1 said:


> Yup, but I've lost the interest lately due to biking. Got a season pass already so I should probably find some way to kindle it again...


It might also help if we had Snow in Tahoe 

Did you get the double whammy pass ? Good for summer DH runs at NothStar also !!


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Second time snowboarding: (yesterday @ Steamboat springs)










Fell in a hole-









Sorry this is sideways, haha.



Remember, second time snowboarding- hit all the double blacks.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

urbanjumper said:


> my season just ended yesterday, I broke my left arm when I caught an edge. I wish I could have broken it in a cooler way like that. now my cast won't even let me play video games:madman:


Sucks dude. Healing vibes.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

GetDirty said:


> Remember, second time snowboarding- hit all the double blacks.


haha, i bet all your friends that are now worse than you hate it...this is my first year snowboarding and im now better than most of my friends, they now give excuses not ride with me, rubbing it in doesnt help i guess


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

you "hit all the double blacks" your second time snowboarding....? Can you even turn your board and ride under control yet? 

I don't know where you learned, but there is stuff in the double black areas of the mountains I ride that I know you would sh!t your pants looking at...like 20+ foot mandatory cliff drops with ludicrously tight tree runouts. Rather than find the steepest gnarliest slope you can, why don't you just learn the fundamentals first so you don't get in everybody's way who actually belongs on that part of the hill? Not to mention you can get seriously hurt when you're out of your league like that.

One of my biggest pet peeves is people who want to tell all their friends that they "hit all the double blacks"...yet they pretty much fall/slide down the entire slope, therefore ruining it for the people who can actually shred the whole way down. Tone down the ego and learn the basics. It doesn't matter what the sign says, if you are tumbling and falling into holes the whole time, you might as well not have ridden it.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Hah, I have no problem with basic runs. I definitely don't get in anyones way.

Just because I said I did all the blacks, doesn't mean I didn't do the easy runs.

You don't believe I could get good at something after a real short time?
It happens to lots of people.

BTW- 20 feet is really high. Do you do them? I doubt I'd [email protected] my pants, though.
The highest I've done is about 10 feet. That's at steamboa- the onlt place I've been.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

GetDirty said:


> Hah, I have no problem with basic runs. I definitely don't get in anyones way.
> 
> Just because I said I did all the blacks, doesn't mean I didn't do the easy runs.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that you picked up snowboarding fast-I instructed for 6 years and saw it "click" for many people quite fast-but there is a lot more to riding serious terrain than just getting down the hill-especially if you're going to do it safely and with any degree of style.

Maybe you're some kind of prodigy, what the hell do I know...just don't get in over your head, especially in areas of the mountain that aren't patrolled or maintained. At the mountain where I used to work, people (most of them beginners or intermediates who wanted to feel like heroes) would die EVERY year because they would venture out of bounds or into the double black forests and get into a situation where they had no business on that part of the hill.

And do I drop cliffs? Yeah. I'm not much for claiming, but I eat 20 foot cliffs for f-king breakfast. I've also been riding 14 years and learned a lot about avalanche safety and how to read slopes, which is why I feel comfortable charging stuff like that.

It's not a contest, just make sure you have fun and stay safe, and you'll be all set. Just make sure you maintain the proper respect for the terrain you're snowboarding-just cause it's soft doesn't mean it's hazard-free...not by a long shot.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to bring it back up again, but I went snowboarding today and it was so kick ass. It was my second time on some real slopes and I did pretty well. I hit alot of stuff in the terrain parks, and got ass raped by a few rails. It was an awesome time. I just wish it wasn't so crowded. So many punks who thought they were the sh!t just going straight down the hill rammed into me. I wasn't doing anything wrong, just carving and they came out of no where and plowed me. 

But damn, I am going out tomorrow and then some time next weekend. If I kill it then I think I'm going to shell out the money for a board, especially because the rental lines were 2 hours long!


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

about the snow bikes. devin Lenz of Lenz Sport bikes makes them. i dont think he has any pics on his website. ive seen em tho, their sick!

forget snowboarding. FREESKIING IS WHERE ITS AT!!!!


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

haha...whatever you're into, man. I ride with a ton of people who ski, and it's all good. Although as an employee of the snowboard industry for as long as I can remember, I have to say:

You're welcome. Freeskiing wouldn't exist today if not for the insane progression and expansion of snowboarding. 

It kind of cracks me up to hear people hating on snowboarding because they prefer "new school skiing"...when all your clothes, technology, and style have been taken pretty much directly from snowboarding....that's like somebody who rollerblades dissing skateboarding. Or somebody who rides a Razor Scooter dissing BMX riding. Do what makes you happy, but don't forget your roots.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I SKI. but snow boarders are cool too. as long as they dont give me ****. At my local mountain, there is a really small easy park for people who arent as good for the BIG terrain park. and there is this group of boarders just sitting in the easy park, for like 2 runs, they were there. And when we do mountain runs, me and my friends always finish off the run in the small park just to screw around. So these snowboarders are STILL sitting there. I go up to the box about 15 ft long, and pull a switch (fakie) to grind. To my surprise, the box was SUPER slippery and a fell on my ass on it and slid off back onto my skis. They were like, "HEY NICE ASS SLIDE!" im like **** you ****. you've been sitting here for like an HOUR. u cant even ride. Im like come on, lets see what you can do *****. Hes like NO, i like sitting here. so my friends and i gave 'em **** and ski'd / rode away.

but anywayss. ..... Vermont just got tons of snow, and we filmed a BUNCH of powder riding. THEN my stupid MINI DV tape broke (the tape actually came out) so all of our sick footage was destroyed     

























but here are some old pics of me skiing.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Rd8AJdcnw4A.swf


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/Rd8AJdcnw4A.swf


Thats sick!


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

nice pics ontario. Looks like a lot of fun...Vermont trees are the business. 

Don't let the haters get to you, there are a lot of chodes on both snowboards and skis. Assh.oles don't just stick to one sport, unfortunately. Just have fun and enjoy yourself, no matter if you use one plank or two.


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> haha...whatever you're into, man. I ride with a ton of people who ski, and it's all good. Although as an employee of the snowboard industry for as long as I can remember, I have to say:
> 
> You're welcome. Freeskiing wouldn't exist today if not for the insane progression and expansion of snowboarding.
> 
> It kind of cracks me up to hear people hating on snowboarding because they prefer "new school skiing"...when all your clothes, technology, and style have been taken pretty much directly from snowboarding....that's like somebody who rollerblades dissing skateboarding. Or somebody who rides a Razor Scooter dissing BMX riding. Do what makes you happy, but don't forget your roots.


yah i have nothing agianst snowboarders. i only ride with them it seems. and come to think about it. its true. snowboarding did make freeskiing come into existance.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

rorydude said:


> yah i have nothing agianst snowboarders. i only ride with them it seems. and come to think about it. its true. snowboarding did make freeskiing come into existance.


I do like watching skiers in the pipe...those guys go f-king HUUUUGE! There are a few that have some pretty insane style, too...not really into the figure-skating "spin to win" mentality. TJ Schiller comes to mind, that guy kicks ass.

I hope that someday everybody will just be cool and snowboarders and skiers can coexist without prejudice...its getting there but still has a ways to go. Come to think of it, I wish people in general could coexist without prejudice...:nonod: :rant:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> nice pics ontario. Looks like a lot of fun...Vermont trees are the business.
> 
> Don't let the haters get to you, there are a lot of chodes on both snowboards and skis. Assh.oles don't just stick to one sport, unfortunately. Just have fun and enjoy yourself, no matter if you use one plank or two.


thanks man. yea, VT trees ARE the SH!TTTTT.
but wait, are you calling me an asswhole? for biking AND skiing???


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

No hes not, he is saying that there will be assh0les in every sport, its not like they all flock to one sport.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> No hes not, he is saying that there will be assh0les in every sport, its not like they all flock to one sport.


oh, ok cool


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

word.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

My wife and I went snowboarding for the first time this past Sunday, we are both now actively acquiring equipment and looking for more places to board in the midwest.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/Rd8AJdcnw4A.swf


****, falling on that would equal one ****ed up rider....thats almost vertical


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> My wife and I went snowboarding for the first time this past Sunday, we are both now actively acquiring equipment and looking for more places to board in the midwest.


Sweet, glad you guys had a good time. Be careful, it's easy to get addicted to buying snowboard equipment, just like bike parts.  Even more impressive is the fact that you learned with your lady-that's asking for a huge fight! I have only successfully taught one significant other to do anything "action sports" oriented, and I'm still with her, so I guess she's a keeper.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

She's got me beat so far, 2 pair of boots and a set of bindings. Me nothing.

I don't see any fights between us. She's totally jazzed on it. Plus, she understands the love of a sport. She does classical ballet, 21 years now. She also plays with BMX flatland riding when she has the time.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> She's got me beat so far, 2 pair of boots and a set of bindings. Me nothing.
> 
> I don't see any fights between us. She's totally jazzed on it. Plus, she understands the love of a sport. She does classical ballet, 21 years now. She also plays with BMX flatland riding when she has the time.


Sounds like you got a good one. Snowboarding has a pretty steep learning curve for a lot of people-i taught for 6 years and I can't tell you how often one of the two people in a couple taking a lesson would pick it up faster than the other, and then start to give 'advice'...which usually ended up in a lot of frustration.

There are a lot of good deals this time of the year, go find some gear for yourself.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Where do you all board?

I'm thinking about Vail or Jackson soon here.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

I ride the most in Utah, but I've been all over the western US, Canada, and a little bit in Europe and South America. My favorite place is still Utah, it's where I spent my snowboard bum days so it holds a special place in my heart  

I'm heading to AK this april and Chile this summer, never been to either of those places before. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

GorillaTactics said:


> I ride the most in Utah, but I've been all over the western US, Canada, and a little bit in Europe and South America. My favorite place is still Utah, it's where I spent my snowboard bum days so it holds a special place in my heart
> 
> I'm heading to AK this april and Chile this summer, never been to either of those places before. Looking forward to it.


excellent man, I'd love to travel to Chile or new zealand in the summer! on the list of stuff to do for sure... I have a buddy who's moving to New Zealand this summer, so jealous... I've been boarding in Japan before, and I must say, they get some sick pow pow there that is unlike any other I've ever experienced... the stuff is so thick and heavy but sticks to EVERYTHING! including trees and stumps... you can jib accross just stumps and branches like they are made out of marshmallow mushrooms... fun stuff... 
I've heard the corn pow in SA is quite the phenomenon as well... 
love the stuff, but honestly this winter is a different vibe for me, quite odd... I wish it would melt quick, get the bunk winter over with now... where other years past I've thrived in the snow... prayed for nothing else... but just something else this year floatin' in the air... :skep:


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah i hear ya man, winters nowadays are always bittersweet for me-I love being able to ride, but I'm so busy from october-march that it's always welcome when it warms up and the days get long. I'll be riding a ton in April and then i'll have my Chile trip this summer-but I think that will be enough for this year-should come in around a total of 40-50 days. 

i'll be ready to dork off and ride my bike a ton this summer. 

Where do you live? you had a harsh snow year? pretty much everybody outside of the northwest and CO has had a pretty rough time this winter...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

ihatemybike said:


> She's got me beat so far, 2 pair of boots and a set of bindings. Me nothing.
> 
> I don't see any fights between us. She's totally jazzed on it. Plus, she understands the love of a sport. She does classical ballet, 21 years now. She also plays with BMX flatland riding when she has the time.


dude, that's too cool.

as for me, I actually used to be a ski instructor in western NY and got out west for some backcountry stuff every year. LOVED skiing but got married and had kids and things kinda stayed on hold since my kids weren't old enough and my wife wasn't that interested. A few years ago, I pushed hard for us to start back into it as a family thing and bingo! Rather than ski though, I decided to give boarding a try (needed new gear anyway) so I got a board and started riding. I still have a lot to learn but I can hold my own on most stuff (even a little park) but the key is that my whole family is into skiing or boarding so it's always a blast. FYI, I'm on a Gnu Carbon High Beam 157 and love it.

I sympathize with the midwest thing though....


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Im a skier, I mostly ride the adirondacks of NY. Allthough I just got back from Utah a couple days ago from riding Alta, Brighton, Snowbird, and Solitude I shot this video. Im the one wearing the bright "Hey hunters, don't shoot me in the woods." orange jacket.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

skiers are the shiz, i have been skiing since i was 2 up in tahoe,

here are some pics of my trip to utah


















firs pic is snowbasin and second is Alta


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hey guys, ill be in fernie march 15-18 and marmot basin i think the 25-29...anyone care to join?

oh, and the cop fat tire festivel is march 18...any canucks going?


----------

